# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Я такой один что хотел еще в 5 лет наложить на себя руки?

## Simon

Первая попытка моя «уйти» в 5 лет,да да в пять лет...Из за родителей...После очередных побоев в мою сторону (жаль что без плохих слов нужно писать) я с горем пополам вырвался из дома и побежал по улице рыдая,потом шел медленно и понимал идти некуда и не к кому...Думал что смогу как то сам жить,типа на помойке еду искать--все же лучше чем постоянно получать дома,а с другой стороны понимал что это фигня.Самое интересно что я всё это уже в таком возрасте понимал,первые моменты жизни своей помню с 1,5 года.Так вот я тогда не знал что можно повесится или другие методы закончить всё это,но знал один---если упасть с высока можно умереть,я понимал тогда что это конец будет...но я надеялся что я заново рожусь,в нормальной семье,да я уже тогда знал что дети бывают через секс,примерно в 4 года узнал это.Короче забрел на заброшенную стройку,примерно 2 этажа было или 3 уже точно не помню,стою на краю и стремаюсь ясное дело...а с другой стороны думаю, а куда я денусь---жить на улице я не смогу нормально, а вернусь домой так еще больше получу за побег.Вот пока думал над этим--подошел мужик, наверное, бомж и говорит--иди домой, что то начал говорить что тебя ждут дома,что в детдом не сдали ведь,наверное он понял что родаки избили...Да они и видно было,весь в соплях, заплаканный, в крови и полураздетый. Короче я его почему то испугался,мне тогда типа говорили к не знакомым не подходить и я думал что он будет меня резать на органы,так я думал тогда о плохих людях--что порежут на органы меня.Короче спетлял я оттуда и иду куда то,потом остановился и думаю--что делать? Искать другую высокую местность,потом вспомнил про 9 этажку,в которой я уже был и она не далеко---тут то я понял что это даже лучше.Иду туда,а тут мамка меня ловит...отвела домой,дома еще получил за побег.Но потом как то на время наладилось. Потом переезд в другой город и там тоже были моменты...Пару раз.Раз на 16 этаже стою и думаю--пошло оно всё нах...Еще хотел вены порезать,но я думал что пока буду стекать кровью я от боли ахринею...Хотя уже раз был руки резал себе...Как эмо какое то)))Хотя тогда мне было не смешно.Это уже мне было лет 11-12.Так вот наверное меня спас торч.В те года было много мыслей что бы уйти навсегда,пару раз хотел по настоящему --оставалось сделать главный шаг--да или нет. но в последний момент останавливался. Спасало меня то что я решил пойти и надышатся клея.Вот и всё.Возможно если бы не клей,то меня щас не было.А так какая то жопа случилась---купил тюбик,пакет взял и подышал час и снял стресс.И так с 2000 по 2005 год.Такие дела...Потом завязал,когда начал отхаркивать куски клея...Да и жизнь чуток наладилась + я понял что можно алкоголем убиваться. После 06-07 года уже таких жестких порывов закончить жизнь не было...Суицидник суициднику рознь. Не поддерживаю,но и не презираю...Дело каждого своё и выбор у каждого свой и жизнь тоже.Хочешь уходи,но желательно так что бы другие не пострадали,а то есть и такие. У меня наверное главная причина была--отсутствие свободы с самого детства--я был послушным мальчиком,а теперь что то не так--собрал вещи и ушел,что хочу то и делаю.Никто мне не указ.
А у вас в каком возрасте в первый раз было?

----------


## Yrok25

фига се , в 5 точно бы не додумался
 в 10 или 11 веселая жизнь пошла

----------


## Melissa

Рановато что-то у вас

----------


## Simon

А шо делать...Меня напостой дубасили за то что я плохо учусь...Хотя я еще в школу не ходил.Говорили что бы я потом умный был.Когда не получалось у меня---получай за то что тупой.Всё это я говорю без матов---а маты мне всегда говорили.Самое что интересно--родители не пьющие.
До сих пор помню--не правильно кубики со словами сложил---за волосы и об кубики да пол.Плюс постоянно получал за сломанные игрушки,который мне дарил дед мороз или еще кто то,а на ответ что вы ведь не покупали их--получал еще больше.В основном получал вешалками для одежды.Самый жестяк это деревянная вешалка.
Часто меня мамка сама просила принести вешалку---так по её словам я меньше получу,редко,но бывало--я должен был сидеть на месте и получать...Когда получал по руках,то должен был держать руки,а мать херячила вешалкой по рукам.Кулаки были на втором месте--ляпасами меня мало были--когда били ляпасами,то это значит я слабо провинился.
Вот так...Фух...Тяжело вспоминать это...Надо выпить хорошо...
А что у вас было?

----------


## Simon

Рановато...хэх...вон я внизу добавил сообщение...вот и судите рановато или нет...

----------


## Melissa

Мне получается с предками круто повезло...
Ужас какой-то рассказываешь((((

----------


## Сингулярность

Сколько тебе лет?

----------


## Simon

Это еще не всё...По началу родители не пили.Когда жили вместе,потом развод когда мне было 7 и я с мамкой переехал в другой город.Там мы были сами и мамка начала пить.Вот тут начался кошмар,точнее продолжение его.У меня ни друзей,ни близких,вообще никого кроме мамки в этом городе.Деваться было не куда.Постоянная нехватка денег,даже бутылки собирал и не раз и не два...все деньги уходили на сьём квартиры,за всякие провинности получал,мамка еще злость на мне всегда зганяла,потом я нашел утешение в клее,кайф там сильный,тюбика на час хватало.Примерно с 2001 по 2005 это продолжалось.Иногда порывы были покончить с собой,но обычно всё заканчивалось так--быстро шел на базар за клеем и...дальше и так ясно.Потом я забоялся за своё здоровье--иногда кусочки клея начал отхаркивать...Решение пришло быстро--начал втихаря побухивать с мамкой,точнее её алкоголь пил или сам покупал.Так всё длилось до 06 года.Пока в мамки из за депрессии не начались проблемы со здоровьем.Короче переехали обратно к отцу,на время.Потом мамка бросила пить--Слава Богу! Так вот с 97 по 07 включительно продолжался ад...Щас уже лучше естественно,никто уже давно не бьет.Но вот морально и щас меня мать достает иногда.А так как на данный момент друзей нет...так знакомые,то я опять сам. Порывов покончить нет...Та что же я вру...Было в этом году.Мать хотела выгнать меня на свои хлеба,точнее я то работаю--просто что бы жил отдельно и она забыла за меня и что бы я её не напрягал.А я так и сказал--мне тогда жить не имеет смысла.И действительно толку самому жить? Но щас в принципе все хорошо.После обычных скандалов я теперь "лечусь" или как я это называю "отключать мозги" алкоголем всяким разным и редко наркотики,хотя последние пару год это все редко,но обычно как всегда метко...
Вот такая история...

----------


## Simon

20 мне.А вам?

----------


## Rum

не то чтобы хотела, но думала о смерти очень много и грузилась по этой теме)

----------


## freeze

как только отец ушел мама тож бывало срывалась и тапком не плохо хреначила) но и она от меня съехала, оставила с бабушкой... от части понимаю тебя. 
покончить с собой не так уж и давно мысль идет но судя по музыке которая мне нравилась в подсознании уже давно эти мысли зрели.

----------


## Simon

тоже в 5 лет?

----------


## freeze

чуть постарше

----------


## Ололошка

Пыло дело.
Правда не в 5 лет. Мне было 9 или 10. Родители разводились. Нервы, психи - все в кучу.
Сложное время было.

----------


## vlad

а я лет с 15 об этом думаю  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шол

Заходите к нам в гости

----------

